
Cops can seize Oregon woman’s $354k home following meth dealing conviction - bickfordb
https://www.oregonlive.com/crime/2020/02/cops-can-seize-oregon-womans-354k-home-following-meth-dealing-conviction-jury-rules.html
======
lagilogi
This allows for the legal argument to seize the house of corrupt politicians
and police officers. It also allows for the seizing of businesses from their
owners and boards when their practices lead to economic crises.

It will however not going to be interpreted by lawyers and regulators as such.
Because a politician, police officer, businessman, corporation all are more of
a person in the eyes of law, compared to a simpleton woman charged with
distribution.

The rule of the law does not exist.

~~~
hurricanetc
Prosecutors were able to show that the only way she was able to keep and
maintain the house was through profits from selling meth.

And it was a jury of her peers that voted to allow the forfeiture. If a
politician accepts bribes and buys property with those bribes it is not
unreasonable at all to expect that property to be seized.

~~~
bitminer
At least she was convicted.

Up here in the monarchy of Canada unconvicted persons can lose _millions_

[https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/bc-
administr...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/bc-
administrative-civil-forfeiture-data-part-one-1.5180022)

It is common for the civil forfeiture office to attack accused persons prior
to trial, denying them access to their own funds for paying a defence
attorney. They can remain in pre-trial custody without legal representation
for years.

They are currently litigating for seizure of three hells angels clubhouses on
the theory they could be used _in the future_ to engage in unlawful activity.
2019 BCSC 1421.

------
lonelappde
The background of the story:

Woman crushed by her government and society driven to crime to survive, then
taken for all she's worth.

Meanwhile the Sackler's opiate corporation hasn't been seized.

Also, what happens to the mortgage? Does the state pay it off? I doubt the
house was paid off. Is the mortgage secured by the house?

[https://www.oregonlive.com/news/2020/02/a-62-year-old-
sold-m...](https://www.oregonlive.com/news/2020/02/a-62-year-old-sold-meth-in-
oregon-will-the-cops-be-able-to-take-her-home.html)

------
hurricanetc
She should have taken the plea deal. She wouldn’t have been able to afford to
keep this property were it not for her illegal activities. Prosecutors offered
to allow her to sell the house and keep most of the proceeds but she declined.
She could have thrown all the proceeds into an investment account and let it
grow for six years while she was in prison. She could have left prison with
several hundred thousand and restarted her life.

Instead she’ll keep racking up attorney fees fighting this forfeiture and
likely lose in the end anyway.

